

Stuxnet Sux or Stuxnet Success Story? - mindhack
http://www.securityweek.com/stuxnet-sux-or-stuxnet-success-story

======
konad
> Then there are the two privilege escalation issues I can’t discuss yet
> because of responsible disclosure issues;

Known privelege escalations, used in the wild to attack nuclear power stations
and you can't disclose them? That's irresponsible non-disclosure in my book.

